# PS 7:::Farbverlauf



## Peter Klein (30. Juni 2004)

Hallo Leutz!

Bin dabei mir einen Header zu erstellen und würde gerne wissen, wie ich mit den Farben einen Farbverlauf hin bekomme...

Weiss es einer von euch zufällig?

Wäre euch recht dankbar wenn mir einer helfen könnte.

Vielen Dank schon mal


Punkroiber


----------



## Thomas Lindner (30. Juni 2004)

ERM ?

Mit dem (Farb-) verlaufwerkzeug evtl.?

Oder willst du wissen wie du einen eigenejn Farbverlauf erstellen kannst?


----------



## Peter Klein (30. Juni 2004)

*Farbverlauf*



> _Original geschrieben von Thomas Lindner _
> *ERM ?
> 
> Mit dem (Farb-) verlaufwerkzeug evtl.?
> ...


_____________________________

Jo, ich habs mit dem Farbverlaufswerkzeug probiert. Bin zwar net der dümmste aber irgendwie klappt das net so, wie ich es will.

Also, möchte einen Verlauf der von weiss in ein weiches lila geht, da das Logo auch ein wenig weiss und lilla hat. Der verlauf soll ca. im ersten drittel einer Seite anfangen mit weiss.

Danke schon mal!
Punkroiber


----------



## Clubkatze (30. Juni 2004)

In der Ps Hilfe steht was dazu wenn du nach verlauf suchst!


----------



## Thomas Lindner (30. Juni 2004)

Ich zitiere aus der Hilfe von Photoshop 6.0 ( bleibt sich aber gleich ob 7.0 oder 6.0 )



> * Quellennachweis : Adobe Photoshop Hilfe *
> 
> So erstellen Sie Verläufe
> 
> ...



Zum Anhang:

Im rechteckig markierten Bereich habe ich die Trabnsparenz auf 0 runtergesetzt 

Die runden Markierungen zeigen die neuen "Marker"!


----------



## DJTrancelight (30. Juni 2004)

Wenn das schon genügt.

Vordergrundfarbe weiß - Hintergrundfarbe das dezente lila

Verlaufswerkzeug ab der blauen Hilfslinie (siehe Screenshot) nach rechts ziehen.

Viele Grüße
DJ Trancelight


----------



## Peter Klein (30. Juni 2004)

Alles klar, danke schön

Hoffe das es klappt, mit eigens erstellten Bildern, also einfache da geht es ohne Probleme.
Ich werds dann probieren.

Punkroiber


----------



## DJTrancelight (30. Juni 2004)

Hi und gerngeschehen,

noch ein kleiner Tipp falls du das gleiche Lila im Farbverlauf haben möchtest wie es in deinem Logo ist.

Nimm einfach die Pipette und entnimm das Lila deines Logos für die Hintergrundfarbe. Allerdings sollte dann der Verlauf so gestaltet sein, dass das Lila Logo mit dem weißen bereich des Verlaufs hinterlegt ist, sonst ist das Logo weg 

Bye
DJ Trancelight


----------



## Peter Klein (30. Juni 2004)

Jo, das mit der Pipette weiss ich ausnahmsweise mal

Habsch auch gemacht. Soweit gehts auch, wie ich ja sagte, es ist nur ne Kleinigkeit...naja...

Vielen Dank


----------

